# Is Uber in San Juan PR now or in the future? Any Advice?



## Bubba Gump (Sep 8, 2015)

Wondering if anybody knows about San Juan Puerto Rico uber service. Planning a trip there in May/June and would love to be able to use them.. Thanks


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

how about uber.com and check yourself???


----------



## Anthonyxl (Jan 27, 2016)

Uber no coming to puerto rico.


----------



## Bubba Gump (Sep 8, 2015)

Anthonyxl said:


> Uber no coming to puerto rico.


 Thank You for your kind reply..


----------



## Bubba Gump (Sep 8, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> how about uber.com and check yourself???


 Have a wonderful day loser


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Bubba Gump said:


> Have a wonderful day loser


Anyone who is too lazy to check something for themselves shouldn't be throwing the l word around so easily.

But I'm going to go out on a limb and say that anyone who gets you as a pax is indeed a loser.


----------



## Bubba Gump (Sep 8, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Anyone who is too lazy to check something for themselves shouldn't be throwing the l word around so easily.
> 
> But I'm going to go out on a limb and say that anyone who gets you as a pax is indeed a loser.


. whatever


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Screwing drivers in 68 countries and counting.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Some countries are too poor for uber to screw over.
I can get a ride on back of a scooter for 10 pesos.


----------



## Carlos Reyes (Apr 26, 2016)

Just a heads up, I heard news about a day or two ago that they had been granted some permissions. It might be around as soon as summer. I hope to be a driver there soon.


----------



## taxipuertoricoinfo (May 14, 2016)

Yes, Uber is definitely coming to Puerto Rico this Summer 2016. Uber is currently recruiting drivers in San Juan!


----------

